# Whats your advice



## StacyV (Jul 24, 2009)

I am looking at a Belgian/Halflinger cross gelding.  He is 9 yrs old and great temperment.  Anyone who has had draft horses if you could give me your advice.  I am quite new to horses.  I would like to ride him.  Are they good for riding?


----------



## mully (Jul 24, 2009)

That is a good mix for a horse as the Belgian is a larger breed and the Haflinger is about 50-60 inches. Both breeds are calm and being gelded helps also. If you like the way he rides I would say you found a great horse as that combination does not come up that often and you would be lucky to get him. Just spend time with hime before you purchase him.


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 24, 2009)

I favor the big horses too.

Take someone who knows horses with you before you purchase him.

(I'm very excited for you! Please keep us updated!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

My FIL had Belgians. They were even tempered and I really like them (except one filly who turned out to be a mean little snot, but, there's always an exception).


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wondering what happened?...We have a draft horse also....Belgian cross...I have the same advice for you...take someone that knows horses and knows you .Speaking from a person that DID NOT  take someone with more experience...long story.....So they can put the horses through its paces and see you ride the horse etc.......first get the owner of the horse to ride...  plus take your time in looking for the right horse...its the most hardest thing to do but you'll be happier in the end...


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 25, 2009)

Words of wisdom from the above posts.  Also do not purchase the horse until you have a vet check.  Good luck - let us know!!!!!


----------

